

Tell HN: Thanks - leslyn

Just needed to say that as a <i>noob</i> here on HN, I am so very impressed with the help and support of the community as a whole. I've spent a ton of hours over the last month reading and searching for experiential advice - which I have found. I'll be reading and contributing as I can for a long time. The <i>karma</i> here is fabulous! Thank you.
======
kloncks
I love HN. Totally understand what you're talking about.

After reading, give back to the community by commenting. In my personal
experience, that's the best thing on HN.

------
llambda
It's always good to read posts like this that give thanks for the fantastic
community that HN really is. Too often it seems it can be taken for granted.
While nothing is absolutely perfect, truly this community stands out as one of
the best, from my personal perspective. It has been and continues to be an
invaluable tool. So, from me as well, thank you, all of you, for this
wonderful bazaar of thoughts and ideas!

------
karterk
Go ahead and put those reading to good use. And come back and share your
experiences with us. That's the best way you can give back to the community
here.

